# Blank bale shooting and the Ah Ha! Moment



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

In my limited experience with blind bailing, I had difficulty translating what I was trying to learn to the real world. As soon as I introduced a target things changed. As a result I found little use for it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I never heard of "feeling your shot," but working on your execution I have. Remove the target and there is no stress as for aiming. The last article I read was by Terry Wunderle. He had blank baling until you got it right. He then had the blank bale and a target and alternating so to bring the good blank bale shot to the target. 

I really believe you have to have the right mind set to reap benefits of blank baling. If I had the right mind set I would have mastered the hinge using the blank bale long ago.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

AWT said:


> I have read and heard a lot regarding the benefits of blank bale shooting in regard to feeling your shot.
> I have tried this over the years and have been left with the feeling it has never done anything for my shooting.
> 
> Because so many swear by it I was wondering at what point those who have found it useful reached their Ah Ha! Moment where it all came together.
> ...


For me, the blank bale is a debugging tool only. I only use it if I'm trying to isolate and work out a problem where I'm not able to hit the target at distance anyway.

Most recently, for example, I spent literally almost the entire past year at the blank boss with my olympic recurve trying to figure out a horrifying 'collapse/rip' in my release (details are in my desperate pleas for help in the FITA forum if you're even remotely interested lol). I finally discovered and fixed the problem a couple weeks ago. So, I've already gotten back involved with a target at 20 yards, since I can now finally move forward and work on the items that involve accuracy.

With my compound, I used it for a while to try out a hinge release - that effort failed so I went back to my Carter Evolution and haven't used the blank boss with it since.

But like EPLC, if I'm already shooting well with no major problems, I've not found blank bailing to be of any benefit. It's only when I'm working out something that I can't work out on a target at distance...

DM


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

dmacey said:


> For me, the blank bale is a debugging tool only. I only use it if I'm trying to isolate and work out a problem where I'm not able to hit the target at distance anyway.
> 
> Most recently, for example, I spent literally almost the entire past year at the blank boss with my olympic recurve trying to figure out a horrifying 'collapse/rip' in my release (details are in my desperate pleas for help in the FITA forum if you're even remotely interested lol). I finally discovered and fixed the problem a couple weeks ago. So, I've already gotten back involved with a target at 20 yards, since I can now finally move forward and work on the items that involve accuracy.
> 
> ...


May be the best response to this subject ever!


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> He then had the blank bale and a target and alternating so to bring the good blank bale shot to the target.


This was taught to me by a very good coach. It works for me.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I used blank bale years ago to learn how to use a hinge to break my target panic. It was just a small element in that process. It took a while until I felt smooth. After that, I really haven't used it much. 

The largest improvement in my indoor game came from advice I got from GRIV to shoot up close until you can clean a round several times using a full sized target (I started with an NFAA 5-spot), then move back 2 yards and do the whole thing all over again. I still haven't shot 60X at 20 yds (personal best is 56X), but I have cleaned it several times at 18 yards. I have zero clue why the extra 2 yards does me in, but I'm working on it.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

AKDoug said:


> I used blank bale years ago to learn how to use a hinge to break my target panic. It was just a small element in that process. It took a while until I felt smooth. After that, I really haven't used it much.
> 
> The largest improvement in my indoor game came from advice I got from GRIV to shoot up close until you can clean a round several times using a full sized target (I started with an NFAA 5-spot), then move back 2 yards and do the whole thing all over again. I still haven't shot 60X at 20 yds (personal best is 56X), but I have cleaned it several times at 18 yards. I have zero clue why the extra 2 yards does me in, but I'm working on it.


Probably the mental thing. I went all last year indoor leagues without a 60x. In 8 weeks I shot five 59x games. Always dropping one in the ninth or tenth end. I shot many back to back 300 Vegas games, which is the equivalent of a 60x, but for some reason, the 60x eluded me. Same with Vegas games. I shot a few 29x, and several 28x, but didn't get a 30x. 

Our minds play cruel games with us. But one thing to think about is that some time ago, the milestones were different. Remember getting the first blue 300. Didn't care what the X count was. Then maybe shooting for 50+ Xs. As you get better, you move the goal post. Maybe now move that goal post to inside out Xs at 20 and focus on that. The 60x will come along the way.


----------



## V3505 (Jan 31, 2013)

I find blank baling useful, especially outdoors. While indoors, its much easier to "feel your shot" simply because of the number of arrows per round. In order to perform a task with "muscle memory", your body must perform the task several hundred to thousands of times. I relate it to shooting comfort... If you sit in a chair with no backrest, it doesnt feel comfortable because your body has to hold you up straight, or you slouch, lean or fall backwards. The more you sit in that chair, the more your body gets used to it and strengthens the muscles you need to sit up straight; its the same idea with your bow. My release has a trainer lock, so i can blank bale without firing an arrow. My shot execution actually occurs using my back muscles. By blank baling on a regular basis, i can feel if my shot is comfortable and familiar. I have to have a relaxed body to shoot accurately. If my body is comfortable and relaxed, and being controlled subconsciously, my conscious mind only has to worry about aiming. I feel blank baling is cruicial if you really want to perfect your shot process. 

I started out blank baling 3 times a week, 15-20 shots each time. Concentrate ONLY on shot execution with your back. It doesnt matter if you use a thumb trigger or hinge, the execution is the same. This improved my consistency tremendously.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Blank baling is only useful if you know what your looking for. You can blank bale all day wrong, and at the end of the day its still wrong.



.02


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> Blank baling is only useful if you know what your looking for. You can blank bale all day wrong, and at the end of the day its still wrong.
> .02


This is absolutely true !!

Len Cardinals teaches that on every GB arrow, ask yourself; "How did I set it and what did I get for it?" Focus on only one part of your shot, but try to make a good overall shot. 
Then when you think that you have it, introduce a big target at very close range. Gradually work back, but only if you have shot 100% good shots at the closer ranges.
Very few people have the discipline to stick to this program, but if you can, it is worth it.


----------



## AWT (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

I can see that perhaps I was too general in what I was hoping to achieve.
A more specific goal(s) looks like what I need.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

If you talk to some of the best shooters in the US they will tell you they spend most of their time shooting for perfection and working on form and repitition only. Rarely do they practice and shoot for a score.

I took a seminar a couple years ago at the ATA show and the class was about tips from the pros. The leaders in the class were Dan McCarthy, Reo Wilde, Jesse Broadwater, Brandon Reyes. Every single one of them said they shoot several hundred arrows a week at a blank target. That is how they train.

I do it and make my JOAD kids do it. When they are at a big tournament and the nerves kick in, they have their training to fall back on. Their shot process literally becomes subconscious and automatic.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> If you talk to some of the best shooters in the US they will tell you they spend most of their time shooting for perfection and working on form and repitition only. Rarely do they practice and shoot for a score.
> 
> I took a seminar a couple years ago at the ATA show and the class was about tips from the pros. The leaders in the class were Dan McCarthy, Reo Wilde, Jesse Broadwater, Brandon Reyes. Every single one of them said they shoot several hundred arrows a week at a blank target. That is how they train.
> 
> I do it and make my JOAD kids do it. When they are at a big tournament and the nerves kick in, they have their training to fall back on. Their shot process literally becomes subconscious and automatic.


I've heard this many times....Again, you have to have the right mind set.


----------



## steady30030x (Jul 6, 2016)

its a good training tool, but i like to see my target while training.


----------

